# The other one



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

Picked it up Saturday morning. It was stored outside for years. steering and rear wheels are locked, motor is free. This thing is dinky. It is complete but has some cancer in the frame. At first glance it seems like an easy-ish fix with some box tubing. Not sure if I will fix it or if its even worth putting that much time into. I have seen quite a few videos of these mowers on youtube so I know they're not impossible to find. I drove 3 hours round trip and paid $60. I'm not sure if I over paid or not, but it makes me smile so for that alone it's worth what I have into it.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I think the hood is worth $60 to the right person. now tear her apart and get it going. don't forget to post pics!


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

wonder what the slot on the hood is for? throttle?


----------



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

Ed_GT5000 said:


> wonder what the slot on the hood is for? throttle?


 Althought its an odd shape, I believe this notch is to be able to reach the air cleaner bolt without removing the hood


----------

